
Jobs: Pikup.ai building new age autonomous stores - iluvdata
At pikup.ai, we are building the new age autonomous store, using Artificial Intelligence, Computer Vision and Sensor Fusion. We believe that after vending machines, malls, e-commerce, this will be the biggest disruption in the world of retail. We are a team of world class tech and business hackers with renowned and significant accomplishments who are looking for like minded people to join us to help create the future.<p>We are looking for
1. Director&#x2F;VP AI: Experienced in latest state of the art deep learning algorithms, have done multiple full cycles of AI products (from prototype to production), responsible for owning and leading all AI efforts.
2. Principal AI &#x2F; Computer Vision Scientist: Experienced in training and creating vision based deep networks and expertise in classical computer vision.
3. AI &#x2F; Computer Vision Engineer: Experienced in implementing deep networks, classical computer vision, optimising models on Tensorflow and multi GPUs.
4. Full stack Head of Engineering&#x2F;VP: Experienced in Low latency realtime systems, Big data, Scalable systems, Fault tolerant systems, IOT, and managing a team of determined and passionate hackers.
5. Full stack Tech Lead Software Engineer: Experienced in Low latency realtime systems, BigData stream processing, Fault tolerant systems, IOT, Android, iOS<p>Founders include hackers and entrepreneur running a successful Unicorn with background of working at Yahoo, Microsoft, Intel, Oracle and winning TechCrunch Disrupt twice in 2013&#x2F;2015.
Reach-out - founders@pikup.ai
======
bsenftner
Sounds like a job for existing facial recognition capabilities paired with
additional security on a inventory supply management infrastructure. Aside
from the computer vision, none of this is rocket science, and FR of the type
you'll want can be acquired from companies like my employer.

------
synaesthesisx
Where are you based out of?

